# Modern Crown Molding



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

well considering I completely gutted my house entirely and modernized it. I felt it was only fitting I do the crown molding with a modern flair as well. Here is what I milled from scratch and installed.
A simple yet effective profile


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I like it...
a lot...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Classy!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Very modern profile. Clean and crisp. I like it a lot.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Very modern profile. Clean and crisp. I like it a lot. It would also make a great picture frame for an engraving or other abstract/modern piece of art.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

A kind of mini tiered ceiling. Nice. That's about as much as you could do on a standard height ceiling without looking out of place.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> A kind of mini tiered ceiling. Nice. That's about as much as you could do on a standard height ceiling without looking out of place.


Ya figured only have 9 foot 1.5" little more than standard but ya didn't want to go to big


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

I really like it.

Frank


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Cool!!


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

A great change of pace.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice, Tony. The shadow behind the 'rise' adds contrast. You wouldn't get that with regular molding.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice. Crisp and clean. Modern.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

thanks guys


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job, I would never of thought of that. I like the profile,looks very nice installed.
Herb


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

one room complete....


----------

